# [RISOLTO]monodevelop 0.12 non si compila

## magowiz

l'errore è il seguente : 

```
checking for gtk-sharp-2.0 >= 2.4.0... yes

checking GTK_SHARP_CFLAGS... -I:/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../share/gapi-2.0/pango-api.xml -I:/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../share/gapi-2.0/atk-api.xml -I:/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../share/gapi-2.0/gdk-api.xml -I:/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../share/gapi-2.0/gtk-api.xml

checking GTK_SHARP_LIBS... -r:/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../lib/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/pango-sharp.dll -r:/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../lib/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/atk-sharp.dll -r:/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../lib/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/gdk-sharp.dll -r:/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../lib/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/gtk-sharp.dll -r:/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../lib/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/glib-sharp.dll

checking for gnome-sharp-2.0 >= 2.4.0... Package gnome-vfs-sharp-2.0 was not fou nd in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gnome-vfs-sharp-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable Package 'gnome-vfs-sharp-2.0', required by 'Gnome', not found

configure: error: Library requirements (gnome-sharp-2.0 >= 2.4.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:!!! /var/tmp/portage/monodevelop-0.12/work/monodevelop-0.12/config.log

!!! ERROR: dev-util/monodevelop-0.12 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  monodevelop-0.12.ebuild, line 37:   Called econf '--disable-boo' '--enable-java' '--enable-nunit' '--enable-versioncontrol' '--disable-update-mimedb' '--disable-update-desktopdb'

  ebuild.sh, line 540:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel evant.

```

il fatto è che io gnomevfs-sharp l'ho installato, tuttavia sembra non vederlo.

EDIT:

ho anche provato ad aggiungere alla variabile PKG_CONFIG_PATH il percorso di gnomevfs-sharp : /usr/share/gapi-2.0 ma non è cambiato nullaLast edited by magowiz on Sat Nov 04, 2006 6:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## crisandbea

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> l'errore è il seguente : 
> 
> ```
> checking for gtk-sharp-2.0 >= 2.4.0... yes
> 
> ...

 

che versione di gnomevfs-sharp hai installato, sembra che ne richiede una >= 2.4.0..

ciauz

----------

## magowiz

```
 eix gnomevfs-sharp

* dev-dotnet/gnomevfs-sharp

     Available versions:  2.4.0:2 2.4.2:2 2.8.0:2 2.8.2:2 2.16.0:2

     Installed:           2.16.0

     Homepage:            http://gtk-sharp.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         gnomevfs component of gtk-sharp

```

----------

## crisandbea

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  eix gnomevfs-sharp
> 
> ...

 

se dai un :

```

emerge -pv dev-util/monodevelop-0.12

```

che ti dice ?

----------

## magowiz

```
# emerge -pv dev-util/monodevelop

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/monodevelop-0.12 [0.10] USE="java -boo" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## crisandbea

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -pv dev-util/monodevelop
> 
> ...

 

questo pacchetto  lo hai installato giusto:

```

dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp

```

Last edited by crisandbea on Tue Oct 31, 2006 11:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magowiz

```
# eix gtk-sharp

* dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp

     Available versions:  1.0.8-r1:1 1.0.10:1 2.4.0:2 2.4.2:2 2.8.0:2 2.8.2:2 2.10.0:2

     Installed:           1.0.10 2.10.0

     Homepage:            http://gtk-sharp.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Gtk# is a C# language binding for the GTK2 toolkit and GNOME libraries

```

----------

## crisandbea

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # eix gtk-sharp
> 
> ...

 

scusami avevo sbagliato a fare il copia incolla, intendevo questo:

```

dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp
```

----------

## magowiz

```
# eix gnome-sharp

* dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp

     Available versions:  1.0.8-r1:1 1.0.10:1 2.4.0:2 2.4.2:2 2.8.0:2 2.8.2:2 2.16.0:2

     Installed:           1.0.10 2.8.0

     Homepage:            http://gtk-sharp.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         gnome component of gtk-sharp
```

----------

## riverdragon

Per caso usi delle LDFLAGS? In qualche caso delle LDFLAGS troppo spinte generano errori di compilazione, prova a postarle.

----------

## magowiz

le LDFLAGS impostate nel file /etc/make.conf sono vuote.

----------

## Merlink

Io ho avuto problemi simili, ho risolto facendo pulizia.

elimina tutti i pacchetti di dev-dotnet che hai installato (solitamente ne hai almeno due slot) e installane solo la piu' recente.

Cosi' sono arrivato a compilare monodevelop 0.12...peccato che non parta  :Razz: 

See Ya

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Merlink wrote:*   

> Io ho avuto problemi simili, ho risolto facendo pulizia.
> 
> elimina tutti i pacchetti di dev-dotnet che hai installato (solitamente ne hai almeno due slot) e installane solo la piu' recente.
> 
> Cosi' sono arrivato a compilare monodevelop 0.12...peccato che non parta 
> ...

 

la procedura corretta è:

```
emerge -C mono
```

e poi riemergilo, questo perchè durante gli upgrade, parte degli assembly di mono non vengono aggiornati e ti trovi con librerie vecchie, causando i fallimenti delle compilazioni delle applicazioni mono.

----------

## !equilibrium

(IMHO a volte bisognerebbe prendere a testate i devels   :Twisted Evil:  )

in caso provate quest'ebuild: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=132457

che è un ebuild più accurato e che contiene pure molti fix per problemi inerenti monodevelop già noti da parecchio tempo (i devel sono troppo pigri); l'ebuild necessita di particolari dipendenze non presenti in portage, ma sono tutte presenti sul bugzilla (ci sono i riferimenti comunque al link sopra citato, leggetelo con attenzione).

io uso questo ebuild e funziona egregiamente, compreso il supporto a Stetic (quello dell'ebuild in portage invece no...).

----------

## magowiz

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> (IMHO a volte bisognerebbe prendere a testate i devels   )
> 
> in caso provate quest'ebuild: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=132457
> 
> che è un ebuild più accurato e che contiene pure molti fix per problemi inerenti monodevelop già noti da parecchio tempo (i devel sono troppo pigri); l'ebuild necessita di particolari dipendenze non presenti in portage, ma sono tutte presenti sul bugzilla (ci sono i riferimenti comunque al link sopra citato, leggetelo con attenzione).
> ...

 

ho provato anche con l'ebuild da te citata ma l'errore è lo stesso.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> ho provato anche con l'ebuild da te citata ma l'errore è lo stesso.

 

che versione di mono stai usando?

----------

## Merlink

il mio metodo, per me, ha funzionato...

it's worth a try

includi anche mono nella "immersione" di dev-dotnet  :Razz: 

Saluti

----------

## magowiz

sono riuscito a installarlo rimuovendo prima tutti i pacchetti dotnet e poi riemergendolo solo che ora non parte :

```
$ monodevelop

grep: /etc/gre.d/*.conf: No such file or directory

which: no mozilla in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.12/jre/javaws:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

Cannot find mozilla installation directory. Please set MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME to your mozilla directory

```

sembra che voglia mozilla ma io non ce l'ho installato, al suo posto ho seamonkey, che faccio?

----------

## Merlink

installa mozilla  :Very Happy: 

----------

## magowiz

 *Merlink wrote:*   

> installa mozilla 

 

e come faccio? tutto il sistema vuole seamonkey che naturalmente blocca mozilla.

----------

## magowiz

ho provato anche installando mozilla, lanciando monodevelop viene fuori il seguente messaggio :

```
 $ monodevelop

grep: /etc/gre.d/*.conf: No such file or directory

Cannot find mozilla installation directory. Please set MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME to your mozilla directory

```

ho anche provato ad assegnare alla variabile MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME il percorso /usr/lib/mozilla/ ma non è cambiato nulla.

----------

## magowiz

up

----------

## magowiz

sembra si sia risolto da solo dopo un emerge world. metto il tag risolto

----------

## magowiz

ho rimosso mozilla e riemerso seamonkey, a questo punto monodevelop si avvia ancora.  :Very Happy: 

----------

